# Günstige externen Festplatten für Backups Ihrer Daten im Überblick [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Günstige externen Festplatten für Backups Ihrer Daten im Überblick [Anzeige]*

					Die meisten Anwender machen sich leider erst Gedanken über eine Backup-Lösung, wenn es schon zu spät ist. Wir verraten Ihnen, wie Sie Ihre Daten am Besten schützen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Günstige externen Festplatten für Backups Ihrer Daten im Überblick [Anzeige]*


----------

